

Ask HN: Adjustable height desk recommendations? - tgibson

I&#x27;m looking for a good quality, somewhat budget friendly (&lt; $400) sit&#x2F;stand adjustable desk.  I&#x27;ve searched around and found some options. But I&#x27;m interested to see what folks on HN have gone with.
======
luxpir
If you're asking for sit/stand, not necessarily adjustable, grab one of these:

[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90087541/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90087541/)

And pair it with a bar stool. I've done just that and it's got me standing
more often than the 5x more expensive adjustable solution would have done.
That's assuming the default position for the adjustable would have been down.
Which it would have been for me. It's sturdy, compact and tidy when coupled
with the under-desk cable-tidy (just fits diagonally).

I've lost the comfort factor of the big chair and desk, but I've gained a more
active default position. It's also easier to wham the treadmill under the desk
when I'm feeling lively.

Folks, I do _try_ not to be a tragic startup cliché.

------
etewiah
I've been using this for the last few months:

[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/bed...](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/bedroom/19087/)

While its not really designed to be a standup desk, it works quite well for
me. I only use it for a couple of hours or so a day though.

------
thenomad
I used one of the Ergotron line of mechanically adjustable sit-stand desks for
a long while. They're pretty good - I've subsequently changed to a full-on
powered sit-stand desk because I can fit more monitors on it, but the Ergotron
did the job.

------
devnill
Its a little out of your price range, but these are really nice:
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29022488/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29022488/)

~~~
aquark
Just bought one of these for home last week $593CAD + sales tax (~ $457USD)

It is certainly good value, and a fraction of the price of the one I had for
work a few years ago (different brand totally). It can feel a little
flimsy/wobbly when raised, but certainly not dangerously so.

------
sthorn
I've been using this for the lat month:

[http://www.varidesk.com/standing-desk-pro-
plus-36](http://www.varidesk.com/standing-desk-pro-plus-36)

Best of both worlds.

